# Naci en Ica, mi Nombre es Pisco y mi apellido es Perú.



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

sigamos con fotos de ica de antaño.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

*LAGUNA LA VICTORIA*


----------



## D'Jos (Dec 15, 2008)

??????
el 1963 ya estaba Velazco??????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

D'Jos said:


> ??????
> el 1963 ya estaba Velazco??????


Te refieres al dictador Velasco Alvarado? Velasco llegó al poder el 3 de octubre de 1968.


----------



## D'Jos (Dec 15, 2008)

J Block said:


> Te refieres al dictador Velasco Alvarado? Velasco llegó al poder el 3 de octubre de 1968.


mmm no me refiero en la foto de av grau 1963 hay una tienda de pasteleria q se llama VELAZCO que es patrimonio creo yo de ica por que hasta ahora sigue en pie y quien viene a ica y no prueba sus dulces pues lo que se pierde


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buena recopilación de fotos Perurocker.... me da tanta cólera que gran parte del patrimonio de Ica se haya perdido..... esperemos que lo que quede se conserve. 

Saludos :hi:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy bonitas e interesantes fotos. Que pena que ahora la laguna de Huacachina se ha reducido tanto.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Uy Velazco, manden paciencia pee


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, todas nuestras ciudades han sido golpeadas terriblemente a lo largo de su historia.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Medidas preventivas*



El Bajopontino said:


> Que buenas fotos, todas nuestras ciudades han sido golpeadas terriblemente a lo largo de su historia.


^^Eso es porque ni las autoridades ni la población toman medidas preventivas. Al final se quedan en pura teoría o si se ponen en práctica no son suficientes.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

da la impresion,, q el centro de ica ..estuviera por debajo del nivel del rio del mismo nombre,..como si estuviera en una "olla" ..exagerando...u hondonanda
por eso es q el rio inunda con esa facilidad....las protecciones rivereñas q vi hace algun tiempo atras estaban en un estado lamentable.
apesar de todo esto ,,ica no ha perdido su encanto.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

Excelente trabajo rocker de verdad que no notaba hace tiempo esta prescriptiva tan interesante como nos estas mostrando ica...


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> da la impresion,, q el centro de ica ..estuviera por debajo del nivel del rio del mismo nombre,..como si estuviera en una "olla" ..exagerando...u hondonanda
> por eso es q el rio inunda con esa facilidad....las protecciones rivereñas q vi hace algun tiempo atras estaban en un estado lamentable.
> apesar de todo esto ,,ica no ha perdido su encanto.


Ocurre que el cauce original del río Ica se encontraba en lo que actualmente es la Av. Siete. Calculo que entre el cauce actual y el original hay una distancia de 300 m.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ademas existia otro brazo del rio Ica: El que pasaba por Cerro Prieto y Macacona, era el mas caudaloso y desaparecio a inicios del S.XX.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

*TACAMA*


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito Tacama.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Sip... se ve tanta tranquilidad...


----------

